# [~solved] X11 crasht am Ende eines Fullscreen-Video

## schmidicom

Mir ist seit kurzem (eventuell seit dem letzten X11-Update) ein Problem aufgefallen das ich definitiv nicht ohne Hilfe in den Griff bekomme.

Wenn ich ein Video im Vollbildmodus ungestört bis zum Ende durchlaufen lasse schmiert der ganze Desktop ab und ich lande wieder auf dem DisplayManager. Im Kernel log ist nichts zu finden dafür aber in der xsession-error und dem Xorg eigenen log.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Problem ohne downgrade zu lösen?

```
[     7.242] (**) Option "xkb_variant" "de_nodeadkeys"

[     7.242] (**) Option "xkb_options" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

[   213.822] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 12370

[   213.823] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   213.823] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.33  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 770 775 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz eP)

[ 12255.018] (EE) 

[ 12255.018] (EE) Backtrace:

[ 12255.019] (EE) 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x36) [0x589ab6]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x18d789) [0x58d789]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f4b880d8000+0x10b00) [0x7f4b880e8b00]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f4b8448f000+0x40eb2) [0x7f4b844cfeb2]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so (0x7f4b8448f000+0x415f0) [0x7f4b844d05f0]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 5: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x1145ce) [0x5145ce]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x17a442) [0x57a442]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xc79a9) [0x4c79a9]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 8: /usr/bin/X (miSlideAndSizeWindow+0x8a7) [0x582cb7]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xc881b) [0x4c881b]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 10: /usr/bin/X (ConfigureWindow+0xbc8) [0x466ad8]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35cf4) [0x435cf4]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 12: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x3b2f6) [0x43b2f6]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 13: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x29dca) [0x429dca]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 14: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xf5) [0x7f4b86d636c5]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 15: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2a111) [0x42a111]

[ 12255.019] (EE) 

[ 12255.019] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x80

[ 12255.019] (EE) 

Fatal server error:

[ 12255.019] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[ 12255.019] (EE) 

[ 12255.019] (EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
```

```
kwin(505) KWin::Client::readUserTimeMapTimestamp: User timestamp, final: 'ID: 68364099 ;WMCLASS: "smplayer2" : "smplayer2" ;Caption: "Datei wählen" ' : 12220539

kwin(505) KWin::Workspace::allowClientActivation: Activation: Belongs to active application

kwin(505) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(505) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(505) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: screens:  1 desktops:  1

kwin(505) KWin::Workspace::updateClientArea: Done.

kwin(505) KWin::Client::configureRequest: KWin::Client(0x2702d30) true false false

kwin(505) KWin::Client::configureRequest: PERMITTED 'ID: 67109519 ;WMCLASS: "smplayer2" : "smplayer2" ;Caption: "SMPlayer2" ' true

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

kded4: Fatal IO error: client killed

bluedevil-monolithic: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_agent_launcher: Fatal IO error: client killed

Control process died, committing suicide!

NepomukServer(579)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:

ksmserver: Fatal IO error: client killed

kglobalaccel: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_agent_launcher: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent: Fatal IO error: client killed

nepomukstorage: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.

klauncher: Exiting on signal 15

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

kdeinit4: Fatal IO error: client killed

kdeinit4: sending SIGHUP to children.

Unexpected response from KInit (response = 0).

kwin: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_mailfilter_agent: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_maildispatcher_agent: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_sendlater_agent: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_agent_launcher: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_agent_launcher: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_archivemail_agent: Fatal IO error: client killed

akonadi_nepomuk_feeder: Fatal IO error: client killed

Application 'akonadiserver' exited normally...

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_sendlater_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

akonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_nepomuk_feeder: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_archivemail_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

akonadi_sendlater_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

akonadi_maildispatcher_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_mailfilter_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_sendlater_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_nepomuk_feeder: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_mailfilter_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_agent_launcher: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

akonadi_sendlater_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_sendlater_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_maildispatcher_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_newmailnotifier_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_nepomuk_feeder: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_feeder" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_mailfilter_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_mailfilter_agent" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_sendlater_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_archivemail_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_maildispatcher_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_sendlater_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_sendlater_agent" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_newmailnotifier_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agent" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyakonadi_archivemail_agent: cannot connect to X server :0

ProcessControl: Application '/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent' returned with exit code 1 (Unknown error)

"/usr/bin/akonadi_archivemail_agent" crashed too often and will not be restarted! 

D-Bus session bus went down - quitting

kdeinit4: sending SIGTERM to children.

kdeinit4: Exit.
```

Last edited by schmidicom on Tue Nov 05, 2013 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Versuch doch mal  eine andere Version von x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel. Und bist Du Dir sicher, daß es nicht sogar am smplayer selbst liegt ?

----------

## schmidicom

Tja, scheinbar liegt es wohl doch am smplayer2 denn wenn ich mplayer2 direkt aus der Konsole heraus im Vollbild starte läuft das Video ganz normal durch.

----------

## toralf

na dann frisch ans Werk, flugs smplayer2 mit debug info kompiliert, und dann sind strace und gdb deine Freunde ...

----------

## schmidicom

 *toralf wrote:*   

> na dann frisch ans Werk, flugs smplayer2 mit debug info kompiliert, und dann sind strace und gdb deine Freunde ...

 

Ich habe über das Wochenende mal versucht mit strace was nützliches herauszufinden nur leider sagt mir die Ausgabe herzlich wenig, dafür gibt es aber von anderer Seite was neues.

Nach einem Kernelupdate auf 3.12 konnte ich mich nicht mehr in meine KDE-Session einloggen, X11 crash wie zuvor beim smplayer2, (enlightenment kam noch hoch aber nur solange keine KDE-Programe gestartet wurden) deswegen versuchte ich es jetzt eben doch mal mit einem Downgrade von "x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel" und nun ist ein login mit KDE wieder möglich. Das mit der Vollbild-Wiedergabe im SMPlayer2 wird später in einem ruhigeren Moment getestet aber vermutlich geht das auch wieder.

Also sind die 2.99.XXX Versionen von x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel wohl der Auslöser gewesen...

EDIT:

Die Vollbild-Wiedergabe mit smplayer2 geht nun auch wieder.

----------

